# Speaker Panel Removal



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi guys. I know a guy who's trying to remove the rear panels to change his speakers on his audi A3. Any tips or suggestions please? He's worrie he might break something...
Thanks in advance


----------

